
Cloudflare terminates service for 8chan after El Paso shooting - theafh
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/05/cloudflare-cuts-service-for-online-forum-8chan-after-el-paso-shooting.html
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395)

